# Lexi's new sleep pose



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

I can't believe she stayed long enough like this without moving while I got up, got my phone, and took the pictures. She is so hilarious.








And then started to move.








Readjusted again.









And of course Beemer on the other couch looking strangely like Chewbacca with his gangly legs and curly coat. Sometimes I freak a bit when he lays like that and I look down. Almost human like legs they are so long.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Woo (Oct 5, 2011)

They almost blend with the sofa, so cute


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Aw! Look at her lovely little face in pic 2  I know what you mean about the legs, it explains the superhuman jumping


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

I like the third one where her little back paws are perched up They are cute!


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

They are adorable

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## AliAlfie (Jul 29, 2013)

They look as if they are in seventh heaven spread out on the sofas like that! Lucky poochies.


----------



## erinafare (Dec 9, 2012)

Long legs like Poppy and she is now a 18 half inches x


----------



## RangerC (Jan 23, 2013)

They are so lovely. Have you had them both clipped? Barney is the same age as your two but I haven't taken the plunge yet.


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

RangerC said:


> They are so lovely. Have you had them both clipped? Barney is the same age as your two but I haven't taken the plunge yet.


So far they've been to 5 different groomers. They got clipped pretty short right away after their third set of shots because their fluffy coat picked up everything that a dry desert has to offer. I swear they should put clippings of puppy cost at the end of a stick and you'll have the best broom possible. So I liked the first groomer but she was attached to the daycare I didn't like. So next I tried the groomer attached to the daycare I did like as I wanted them short for our trip to visit my sister who is allergic. But she was awful and their cut uneven. Found a groomer I loved in a completely different state (mostly needed a bath but I thought I'd see if she could even then out). Beautiful groom. Next was a close groom right before surgery as I knew they couldn't get a bath for a bit. But she nicked Beemer all over. Found scabs where she got him with clippers all over. Last one was ok. Very expensive but didn't do everything I want. So in search if a groomer I like that lives in the same state as I do is ongoing. Mostly my last dog freaked out every time I took her and I wanted them to get used to the groom experience early on. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## RangerC (Jan 23, 2013)

Oh dear. I've left it a bit late in day with barney then. He does love being brushed though and will jump up on the garden chair then jump on the table outside and wait to be brushed. I think he looks like a lovely fluffy teddy bear when he has been brushed which is why I don't want to have him shorn. He has just picked up a few fleas at the weekend though much to my horror which is making me re-think I made a mistake keeping the coat long. Groomer here we come.
:decision:


----------



## NikkiB (Jan 16, 2013)

RangerC said:


> Oh dear. I've left it a bit late in day with barney then. He does love being brushed though and will jump up on the garden chair then jump on the table outside and wait to be brushed. I think he looks like a lovely fluffy teddy bear when he has been brushed which is why I don't want to have him shorn. He has just picked up a few fleas at the weekend though much to my horror which is making me re-think I made a mistake keeping the coat long. Groomer here we come.
> :decision:


Enjoy the long coat whilst you can. Samson was the same and then at about 11 months the matts really started and it became too much to keep brushing him constantly to get them out. I was hoping he wouldn't get them as he was a lot older than some others I had heard who were suffering with matts. But no....
Great that he enjoys being brushed though. you may get away with it. Samson gets fed up with me if I do it for too long.


----------

